# hydraulic system failure Case 680E



## Doc13 (Jun 12, 2011)

While using the backhoe on my Case 680E, I ran out of fuel. Once I got the tractor running again I found I had no hydraulics at all. The fluid is topped up and everything seems ok, except the lack of steering and bucket control.

Anyone got any ideas? Is it likely the pump failed? http://www.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You mentioned that once you got the tractor running again..........and I got the impression that you had to do some tinkering like cracking and bleeding the injection lines. Is it possible that you cracked a hydraulic line by mistake?


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 12, 2011)

The driver was in the middle of a lift with the backhoe and the engine faltered. He shut the engine down immediately and refueled. After re-start, there were no hydraulics. We have traced all lines and found no faults. The pump is a two chamber pump - one chamber feeding the backhoe and the other the front bucket... both are not functioning. We suspect the pump since it is one of the common points (we corrected a problem with the air system that feeds the Hydraulic reservoir).

We are thinking the splines on the pump shaft are stripped or the shaft has sheared. In a couple of hours we will find out if that is true once the pump is pulled from the system.


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 12, 2011)

After removing the pump, the spline drive on the engine had come loose and was not connected to the driveshaft. Its a real ordeal to take the housing off of this unit - a tough breaking loose of the 1 1/8 inch nuts.


----------

